# Unweighted hook restriction



## chipper1220 (Dec 15, 2013)

If a stream has a restriction for unweighted hooks what does it actually include? Can i still have weight above my hook? Can i still use lures if i switch out the hook to the correct gap? Anybody have any info? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

It means what it says. No weight attached to the hook. Like m80's or jig heads. 

Lures can be used, but a lure by definition is not composed of lead.


----------



## chipper1220 (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol no m80's just making sure shots above the hook are fine.


----------



## chipper1220 (Dec 15, 2013)

Fishing spawn and want to be legal


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Also remember it has to be a single hook.


----------



## Strongbad (Jul 24, 2010)

What about a steelhead jig under a bobber?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Strongbad said:


> What about a steelhead jig under a bobber?





M. Tonello said:


> Adam Bradley is correct- this new reg will not restrict the use of jigs for steelhead. The entire reason for this new reg is to help our Conservation Officers target illegal snaggers by making their favorite snagging tackle illegal. Our COs realize that anyone fishing a jig/waxie under a bobber is not snagging, simple as that.


You'll have to trust to the discretion of the CO if you are salmon fishing with a jig under a bobber before 11/15. I believe CO's are reasonable people who can tell the difference between a fishing rig and a snagging rig. Never had a problem with any CO I've ever met.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

"Discretion" is the key word!If I use a bead head nymph and the DNR chooses to use his/her "Discretion"and issue me a ticket for violating the "No Weighted Hook"rule,then what?Some of us have run into these DNR Officers who like to exercise their"Discretion"every chance they get.No painting with a broad brush against all DNR.Just like certain law enforcement officers who use poor discretion when enforcing the law.It's not worth the risk and hope the DNR who is checking you isn't having a bad day and wants to use his/her "Discretion"when addressing your violation of the weighted hook rule.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

jd4223 said:


> "Discretion" is the key word!If I use a bead head nymph and the DNR chooses to use his/her "Discretion"and issue me a ticket for violating the "No Weighted Hook"rule,then what?Some of us have run into these DNR Officers who like to exercise their"Discretion"every chance they get.No painting with a broad brush against all DNR.Just like certain law enforcement officers who use poor discretion when enforcing the law.It's not worth the risk and hope the DNR who is checking you isn't having a bad day and wants to use his/her "Discretion"when addressing your violation of the weighted hook rule.


They won't waste their time with you unless you are using that bead head with a snagging motion, it has been done before. They have bigger fish to fry and they are not too hard to find.


----------

